# An inspiring tribute by tmunsch



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*Tribute to Our Armed forces* 
I don't know if this has posted this before, but it is very powerful stuff. Feel free to pass this on to whomever. God Bless America.

http://www.coastalwebdesign.com/WeSupportU.htm


----------

